# Oveready´s / Moddoo's V3 Triple XP-G R5 1100 lumen drop-in



## Eric242 (Jul 17, 2010)

I received a new dropin a few days ago. One of Oveready´s Triple XP-G R5 cool white, a Trilpe/60 L1c. Thread here.

Info given by maker:











Fully regulated output between 4.8 and 9.5 volts
Below 4.8v it drops out of regulation and continues running until about 3v
93% efficient driver with 2 lithium ion cells
Integrated thermal overheating protection at 120C (248F)
Shock and vibration tolerant materials and components
Heavy duty positive contact spring
Solid brass negative contact ring
Tight fit for best thermal contact with your host
Shock proof materials, components, and design
Suitable for use in weapon mounted lights
Hard anodized black finish for superior thermal emissivity and durability
24 gauge mil-spec wire with 19 strand, silver-plated copper conductors, teflon insulated
Multiple independent LEDs for more output than single LED designs with similar wattage
I got a Triple/60 L1c. See Oveready´s universal name key (taken from their site) for description:

*Universal Name Key*:  _LEDcount__ / Format [space] Power Modes Tint
(not all options available on all models or formats)_
LEDcount_: 1 (single) or 3 (triple)
_Format_: 60 (drop in) or M2 (head)
_Power_: L (low) or H (high) or D (direct drive)
_Modes_: 1 (high) or 3 (high, medium, low)
_Tint_: C (cool) or N (neutral)_

The dropin is a P60 style LED dropin to fit Surefire C/Z/P Series lights (and maybe other lights that have the same dimensions), fully regulated single level. Three Cree XP-G R5 LEDs are used to bring you an insanely bright dropin. I got the cool white flavour which is rated with 1100 LED lumens (there´s also a neutral white version available rated with 1000 LED lumens). It is to be powered by two rechargeables to deliver full brighntess. Even though it can be run on just one rechargeable with a reduced output of about 75%. For more information check the link above. The built quality is the best I have seen so far regarding dropins. Simply amazing. Brigtness: A real scorcher! It has a floody beam but with that kind of brightness it also illuminates quite a distance.

We have an US Army shooting range in the woods nearby that got abandoned in the beginning of the 1990s when they left my hometown after almost 50 years. A few month ago I rediscovered it as a good beamshot location. So I took the Oveready V3 and some contestans out to the range to take some comparsion beamshots. The images appear to show the beams slightly brighter compared to what the eye really sees. And by the way, the beam was always pointed onto the wall, so it´s obviously only some spill reaching beyond towards the other walls.

First of all here is a picture to show the actual distances from where I was standing to the walls. The distances were measured with a Leica laser rangefinder. There are two additional walls (as you can see in the small image from google earth) after 156m. These are not visible in the beamshots. The picture below was lit with a Microfire K2000R HID.






All the following beamshots were taken with the same settings: f/4.8 - ISO400 - 3sec. - 32mm. All cells were fresh from the charger.

1. Quark Turbo XP-G R5 (1x123 Body & Turbo AA² Head)





2. Nailbender D36 DD SST-50 





3. Lumens Factory P7 Turbo Head





4. Nailbender D36 Cree MC-E cool white





5. MAC´s SST-50 EDC (2.8A / 65000k)





6. Oveready Triple XP-G R5 V3 cool white





And an animated gif:





My dropin definitly says "cool" on it but if I compare the beamshot I really have to wonder since it doesn´t appear too cool. But then again the Nailbender MC-E cool white (4.) also looks much warmer.

*EDIT 09-06-2010:*
I made comparsion beamshots of my triple with different setups, using 1x18500, 1x17670, 2xIMR16340, 2x18500 and 2x18650. The tint is pretty ugly blue but only due to the white balance I chose. Reality looks much more pleasant. Actually there´s nothing to complain about the tint at all.


----------



## Kid9P (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: V3 Triple XPG 1100 lumen Fully Regulated Drop-ins now available*

WOW !!

Talk about a huge amout of light!!

I was impressed with Mac's.....then boom :thumbsup:


Thanks for taking the time and taking these shots. VERY informative lovecpf


----------



## ejot (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: V3 Triple XPG 1100 lumen Fully Regulated Drop-ins now available*

Great location, and very nicely done comparison! :thumbsup: 
Thank you. :thanks:

So who's gonna send a cool version to bigC? :devil:


----------



## Moddoo (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: V3 Triple XPG 1100 lumen Fully Regulated Drop-ins now available*



ejot said:


> Great location, and very nicely done comparison! :thumbsup:
> Thank you. :thanks:
> 
> So who's gonna send a cool version to bigC? :devil:



Excellent beamshots. Thank You.
:thumbsup:

To answer your Cool Triple OTF question.

Using my sphere, and Big C's #s for the 4500K triple, here are my test results for the Cool V3 Triple.
These #s are going to be accurate within a couple %.

1 Sec = 950 Lumens OTF
30 Sec = 920
1 Min = 904
2 Min = 890
3 Min = 884
4 Min = 879
5 Min = 873
6 Min = 869
7 Min = 866
8 Min = 866
9 Min = 866
10 Min = 866

And, BTW, we are working on a new MCPCB with even better thermal performance for the future triples.


----------



## pee10755 (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: V3 Triple XPG 1100 lumen Fully Regulated Drop-ins now available*

I wanted to post some shots of the V3 Triple in action. I purchased the V3 cool with a bored 9P and soft McClicky switch from Oveready. I have been using it for the past two weeks in law enforcement patrol work. I have used it on traffic stops and building searches primarily. The beam pattern and output are incredible. 

I put the light on my Bushmaster 5.56 patrol rifle and took it to the range today. I had the light turned on during all shooting to test the durability of the 9P, V3 and McClicky set up under fire. It performed perfectly. I shot a little over 200 rounds in various drills. The light never blinked or failed once. As the smoke went down range the V3 turned it into the northern lights. I can't wait to do some night shooting drills.

Here is the set up that I am using. I am now dedicating this light to my patrol rifle because of its incredible output and functionality in that capacity. Which means when more are available from Oveready I will have to buy another one for hand held uses with a C3 host. I was using the Malkoff M60 in a 6P on my rifle. I love that drop in, but the output and shape of the beam of the V3 illuminates so much more of the target area and really increases the speed and ability for target identification and situational awareness.














I did some quick beam shots to compare the V3 to three other common drop ins. I compared it to Malkoff M60, Malkoff MC-E, Surefire P60. I know the true value of a beam shot is in its comparison to known light sources. The V3 actually looks brighter to the eye than these pictures indicate, but the camera was on all manual settings so this will give you an accurate comparison.

These are the drop ins:

Surefire P60 : Malkoff MC-E : Oveready V3 Cool : Malkoff M60








These are in a totally dark garage at approx. 15 feet to the drivers seat. This will give you a good idea how the lights work for close range tasks such as traffic stops and building searches. Even at this distance the V3 is like turning on a powerful dome light in the vehicle. The insane amount of light bounces around in the vehicle and lights up everything. This vehicle has fairly dark tint on the windows so it is hard to see in the back. With the naked eye you can see the entire passenger compartment.

Oveready V3








Malkoff M60








Malkoff MC-E








Surefire P60









I took a few outside shots to show more of the drop ins at distances. The brick mailbox is about 20 yards away and the house across the street is about 45 yards away from the light. These shots are darker than the lights appeared to the eye. The importance of these shots is in the comparison. Most flashlight enthusiasts are very familiar with the Malkoff M60, which is a great product. Look at how the V3 clearly overwhelms it in output.

Oveready V3








Malkoff M60







http://yfrog.com/3mpee12602j
Malkoff MC-E








Surefire P60









The V3, Malkoff M60 and MC-E were all in the 9P with two fresh AW 18500 cells. The Surefire P60 was in a 6P with two fresh CR123. I hope this is helpful for those of you still thinking about getting the V3 drop in. The V3 is by far my favorite drop in. I think it takes the format to new level. I remember years ago when I got my first Surefire with the P60 and I thought it was an incredible leap in power over my 3D mag. Look how far we have come since then. Thanks to Dan for taking great care of me and providing exceptional customer service. Oveready is a top notch company with an incredible product.


----------



## jimmy1970 (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: V3 Triple XPG 1100 lumen Fully Regulated Drop-ins now available*

Thank you for the excellent beam shots.

Has anybody done a comparison between a Malkoff Wildcat V2 and the V3 Triple XPG? That would be a interesting comparison...

James....


----------



## DM51 (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: V3 Triple XPG 1100 lumen Fully Regulated Drop-ins now available*

Thanks to Eric242 for doing this. I have one myself and it is an amazing unit, producing a fantastic amount of light for its size, in a beautiful flood beam. Top-quality manufacturing. A must-have (for me, anyway!) :thumbsup:


----------



## kengps (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: Moddoo's V3 Triple XPG 1100 lumen drop-in*

I have to agree that these "cool" versions are quite warm in my opinion. Just to add.....My CA813 light meter shows 5200 lux at 1M using a 10M sample range.


----------



## Eric242 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Moddoo's V3 Triple XPG 1100 lumen drop-in*

I made comparsion beamshots of my triple with different setups, using 1x18500, 1x17670, 2xIMR16340, 2x18500 and 2x18650. The tint is pretty ugly blue but only due to the white balance I chose. Reality looks much more pleasant. Actually there´s nothing to complain about the tint at all. Since the purpose of the pictures was to compare the difference in brightness with different setups I kept them with the ugly whitebalance blue.


----------



## iawak (Sep 7, 2010)

I ordered 3-mode one last week. It is now located over the Pacific Ocean according to tracking information. I can not wait for it to arrive.


----------



## GarageBoy (Sep 8, 2010)

Is the Oveready/Titanium Engineering (ugh at the name) the same EXACT thing?


----------



## ElectronGuru (Sep 8, 2010)

GarageBoy said:


> Is the Oveready/Titanium Engineering (ugh at the name) the same EXACT thing?



The multitude of names are confusing, but the relationship is easy:

*Tom makes the Triple. Tom = Moddoo = Titanium Engineering

Dan sells the Triple. Dan = ElectronGuru = OVEREADY*​


----------



## GarageBoy (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks. I prefer the name Moddoo to Titanium Engineering anyday, but meh, it's just a name (which I also confused with Titanium Innovations..ugh.)


----------



## iawak (Sep 10, 2010)

I received 3 modes' module. In 2x16340, the host becomes hot cannot possession. After all, it had agreed that brightness decreased, I decided to use it with 1x18650 that run time is long.
However, it is a excellent module that only has to exclude flickering when the mode is changed.


----------



## Darvis (Sep 10, 2010)

Dang it, now I'm going to have to buy one of these too...


----------



## syncytial (Sep 12, 2010)

I have a Moddoo Triple XP-E V1 3-mode cool. I also received my new Moddoo Triple XP-G V3 3-mode neutral from Oveready yesterday.

Both are excellent, and I'd prefer that both run for an hour plus, at full output, in a bored 6P/AW 2600-P, but that's not how it worked out. I've got two Oveready bored, cerakoted 6Ps that I intended to use for the triples, as well as an FM 2x18650 body. All the hosts used with the Moddoo Triples use McClicky switches.

But... the XP-G triple isn't regulated below 4.8V. Rats!

Nevertheless, I loaded the triples into the 6Ps to compare them. The beam and tint of the XP-G is much better (for me). The XP-E is still a very fine product, and when not comparing it to the XP-G it remains impressive. The neutral XP-G looks significantly brighter to my eye than the cool XP-E, and has a larger and smoother hotspot.

See this post for comparison beamshots of the two lights, each running on a single cell, especially the outdoor shots.

I then moved the XP-G to a FM 2x 18650 body with a standard Surefire head. This worked well, and was noticeably brighter, but the difference moving from one to two cells seemed less than the difference between the V1 and the V3. The tint probably played a role in that.

I then decided to do some quick ceiling bounce measurements.

Here's what I got (I wasn't wearing my lab coat, so the numbers are a bit rough, but it's good enough for an initial comparison)...

Malkoff Wildcat V1 (2x 18650) - 34
Malkoff Wildcat V2 (2x 18650) - 43
Malkoff Hound Dog V1 (2x 18650) - 22
Moddoo Triple XP-E (1x 18650) - 26
Moddoo Triple XP-G (1x 18650) - 32
Moddoo Triple XP-G (2x 18650) - 45

If you don't want to run two cells, the XP-G is still attractive. I haven't had time to do a real run-time on it, so I don't know how well it will maintain its output over time on a single cell, but for 3-5 minutes it was very stable.

The V1 was much less expensive than the V3. Both are good, so I'll be keeping both. I'm not sure which host the XP-G triple will end up in. 


- Syncytial.

(Adapted from a PM to another CPF member)


----------



## iawak (Sep 17, 2010)

Ultrafire protected 18350 x 2 and this module is the best combination for me. It barely fit into my Bored Z2L and worked well. The large amount of light emitted from a small body is fantastic.
Runtime was 34 minutes though measured while putting the interruption of the cooling down. (Otherwise it became hot too much and was dangerous.) The runtime of IMR16340 x 2 was 20 minutes in the same measurement method.

EDIT: I'm sorry, 18350 was not suitable for this module. To our regret, the blink happens. The current seems to be insufficient.
I thought that I had finally found a good combination. I will obediently use 18650 of 2900mAh.

EDIT2: The blink had occurred when AW18650 was used. It lightens, it darkens, and it is dizzy. My module might broken. Ahhhh:shakehead


----------



## Qmotion SIS (Sep 18, 2010)

Where do you get one and how much would it cost?


----------



## Eric242 (Sep 18, 2010)

Ehm, if you are talking about the triple I suggest you read this thread since it leads to all the information you are asking about. And if you are not talking about the triple, then what are you asking about?


----------



## abuhannibal (Sep 23, 2010)

Just got my 3-mode a few days ago, currently have it running on 2x18500's (Leaf body) with Fivemega oversize head (the really big one, designed to increase throw.) This thing is _brutal._  Haven't yet been able to try it outside in a dark spot so I can see how the combination throws, but it's an awesome product.


----------



## Neo9710 (Oct 9, 2010)

Now dont shoot me...

This is more of a flood light? Im looking for a light on my patrol rifle..was contemplating either a 6P from Overready or something like a Maelstrom G5...My concern was if I have to persue someone through a wooded area...


----------



## iawak (Oct 9, 2010)

Neo9710 said:


> This is more of a flood light? Im looking for a light on my patrol rifle..was contemplating either a 6P from Overready or something like a Maelstrom G5...My concern was if I have to persue someone through a wooded area...



This is flood. It's great module.


----------



## ntalbot (Oct 20, 2010)

Neo9710 said:


> Now dont shoot me...
> 
> This is more of a flood light? Im looking for a light on my patrol rifle..was contemplating either a 6P from Overready or something like a Maelstrom G5...My concern was if I have to persue someone through a wooded area...



If you want good throw, but not a pencil beam, the G5 would be great choice.


----------



## Neo9710 (Oct 26, 2010)

How is your light holding up for patrol?


----------

